
The Case Of The Missing Burrito  - raju
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/01/12/the-case-of-the-missing-burrito/
======
mattmcknight
Do people really want a separate app for each restaurant? How many
applications do people want? Maybe the reason most restaurants don't have an
iPhone app is they have a website where you can accomplish the same things.

~~~
evgen
Most people only order take-out from a few restaurants, so having a different
app for each restaurant is not a major burden on the users (and far easier
than getting any large collection of chains interested in doing some sort of
meta-order app.) A web app will also have more difficulty in getting the users
current location, information which this app can use to direct the order and
user to the nearest restaurant location.

------
bprater
Wow, did the company really not think that far ahead?

How difficult is it, really, to set up a service that can be scaled these
days?

This is a good reason to hire the best systems- and programming-level guys you
can. They wouldn't have overbuilt the system, but they would have thought far
enough ahead to: "What if we need to scale?"

------
mpfefferle
Who doesn't want a great big, GPS enabled, "FEED ME" button?

